# Sleeping Bag?



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Collecting all the gear for my first overnighter. Only thing left is a sleeping bag. The temps will be in 40-50°. Looking at the Western Mountaineering Highlite. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Ive had a Kelty Down bag for a couple years and love it! packs down really small and is nice and warm;-)


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Have a Marmot trestles and it isnt the lightest but the price was good and it is comfortable at the temeratures you mention


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I own three Western Mountaineering bags and couldn't be happier.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a different WM bag (Summerlite) and it's been good down to ~35-40° F, and useable at ~25° wearing lightweight down clothing - but I wouldn't recommend it for ski touring! It'd be surprising if the Highlite didn't do the job. Marmot and Feathered Friends also make some excellent bags, and there are others like PHD, Mountain Equipment, etc.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I like Big Agnes a lot, but you can't go wrong with Western Mountaineering. I typically buy into everything in a company's line if I like some of their products a great deal, as I do Big Agnes' tents, so that's why my loyalty is where it is.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Ended with the Highlite. Seems well made, light and very, packable. I'll get to try it out this coming weekend.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Stupid question.
Desc. of bags that give stuff sack dimensions....
is that the smallest size it can be stuffed?
i.e. a bag with 11x17 dimension given, can it get crammed in a smaller bag?

the only sleeping bags I have ever used was old canvas/fleece bags for camping, and they fold/compress as well as rocks. weigh that much too


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

Good choice. I've got the Highlite and the Megalite - love them both.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Whacked said:


> Stupid question.
> Desc. of bags that give stuff sack dimensions....
> is that the smallest size it can be stuffed?
> i.e. a bag with 11x17 dimension given, can it get crammed in a smaller bag?
> ...


Seems like I was able to stuff mine in to a smaller package.


----------



## Rustytoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Marmot Helium bag is great. I stuff it in a bag a bit bigger than a water bottle.


----------



## plumbfire01 (Nov 26, 2009)

SeaToSummit SparkSPL
Sea to Summit - Outdoor, Travel and Backpacking Gear

brand new and kick ass comfort...superlight and can be used with compression waterproof sac from s2s and make it smaller then a nalgene bottle


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

I've recently quit using traditional sleeping bags in favor of modern "quilt" designs. I find them MUCH more comfortable and much better suited to bike touring and bikepacking.

Lots of ultralight thru-hikers have been converting to quilts in the past 5 years or so, and there are many options from the many boutique domestic manufacturers that tend to serve that market.

My favorite is the Katabatic Palisade:
Palisade 30°F « Katabatic Gear ? Ultralight Sleeping Bags and Accessories

Thermarest has also entered the segment, and the Auriga is a decent option (although I think it should either be $75 cheaper or have 850 down):
Auriga 35F | Backpacking Sleeping Bags | Therm-a-Rest


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 6, 2010)

WM is pretty much the gold standard. Not sure I'd spend that kind of cash my first trip. I do have a WM Megalite that is gorgeous. Problem is, I switched to down quilts about 5 years ago, and haven't used it since.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> Problem is, I switched to down quilts about 5 years ago, and haven't used it since.


:thumbsup:
Good to see another quilt fan. I doubt I'll use a normal bag again unless mountaineering takes me into sub-zero temps, which is one of the few applications where a quilt isn't superior imho.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 6, 2010)

InertiaMan said:


> :thumbsup:
> Good to see another quilt fan. I doubt I'll use a normal bag again unless mountaineering takes me into sub-zero temps, which is one of the few applications where a quilt isn't superior imho.


Exped Downmat. Enlightened Equipment makes some nice quilts too.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Very, pleased with my choice. Used it last weekend. I have a nother trip set up for 10/18. The quilts look interesting. Lots of of great information here.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*Bag + Bivy*

I went with a lighter down Marmot bag when buying gear earlier this year .
One thing I did do that I don't regret at all was pairing the bag with a USGI Gore Tex Bivy . It provided about 15-20 degrees of extra warmth and docent weight much . It also provided a bit of extra room to pull up over your head if you feel like sleeping in after sunrise one day .


----------



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Mountain Hardwear bag and love it. Packs super small and is light. I can be a summer or cold bag. Oh and...it is cheap! Ranges from $100-$125.

Mountain Hardwear Flip 35/50 Sleeping Bag - at Moosejaw.com


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Wiggy's bags are the best for cold and wet.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

lextek said:


> Collecting all the gear for my first overnighter. Only thing left is a sleeping bag. The temps will be in 40-50°. Looking at the Western Mountaineering Highlite. Any suggestions?


Hola Lextek,

I LOVE my new Spark Sp1 
Their Only Portrait. Sea to Summit Spark SP1 sleeping bag

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## BigDweeb (Dec 2, 2005)

Quilt.

I hiked a LOT of miles this summer and ended up switching to a quilt after using my sleeping bag unzipped in quilt mode all the time.

Two reasons for a quilt vs mummy:
1. You can kick out an arm and/or a leg under a quilt. I'm a side sleeper and that's more comfortable for me that having my legs glued together and my arms curled up like a dead spider.

2. Less stuff. In a traditional bag you are compressing the bottom with your weight - so it provides no insulation (no loft). So you are carrying dead bulky weight around.

like this:

Enigma - Ultralight Backpacking Down Quilt


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

so this quilt thing. how does it work? just cover yourself and sleep on a pad? i'm still using the 'my little pony' sleeping bag i got in elementary school so it's about time to upgrade.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Megashnauzer said:


> so this quilt thing. how does it work? just cover yourself and sleep on a pad?


In its simplest form, that's basically it. For years, in mild conditions (say 40F or above?) I always found myself sleeping on my pad, with my conventional down bag fully unzipped, spread open and pulled over me. It was more comfortable, because you can rotate, shift around, raise a knee, etc under the "cover". But it was flawed: the hood would often line up in the wrong spot over your face, etc.
In the past 5 years or more, the ultralight thru-hiker crowd started converting to quilts and various manufacturers have refined the designs. Part of their motivation was to save weight: no wasted fabric or compressed insulation underneath you.
My personal favorite, the Katabatic Gear Palisade, uses some optional clips to attach the quilt (or not) to the sleeping pad. You tie a couple cords (semi-permanently) around your pad to receive the clips, and then you have three "modes" which have worked for me from 20F to 60F:
1) Quilt is free floating, not attached, just pulled over you. This works to about 40F or 35F for me. In warmer (50F+) conditions you naturally tend to stick a leg out to dissipate heat, or leave more of your torso extended above the quilt, etc.
2) The quilt is clipped loosely at the edge of the pad. This works to about 25-30F for me. You retain most of the free movement, but most heat loss is eliminated because there are few gaps at the pad/quilt interface.
3) The quilt is clipped "inboard" of the pad edge, or partially under your body. This maximizes heat retention, and has worked for me below 20F.

The versatility and superior comfort are what sold me. The generally lighter weight is a bonus.

One important note: most/all quilts have no hood, so in colder temps you really want to sleep in either a jacket w/ a hood, or use a detachable hood. I typically bikepack with an ultralight down hoodie, and sleep in it. But most the quilt manufacturers also have independent hoods they sell. The hoods are basically just nice down-filled hats with a lower neck section. The beauty of detaching the hood from the bag/quilt is that it stays positioned comfortably on your head regardless of where you rotate/position during sleep.

One downside to the quilts is that the market isn't as developed as traditional bags, so you can't find quality models on sale at REI or Sierra Trading Post or Backcountry for 50% off. Most quilts are offered by small American manufacturers, although that has the upside of getting MANY size and color and down fill options.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Megashnauzer said:


> so this quilt thing. how does it work? just cover yourself and sleep on a pad? i'm still using the 'my little pony' sleeping bag i got in elementary school so it's about time to upgrade.


Hola Megashnauzer,

If you don´t like to just sleep over your pad, you can always put it inside a liner 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Megashnauzer said:


> i'm still using the 'my little pony' sleeping bag i got in elementary school so it's about time to upgrade.


Did you get only the sleeping bag, or the full sleepover set?


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Where can I get me one'a them cute eye masks?


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

I picked up the North Face Cat's Meow this summer as a gift. I have to say it's really a nice bag. Used it down to 25-30F on a multi night trip without issue. Very pleased with the pack down size and weight. With our wet weather I appreciate the synthetic insulation as with down by night two things are wet (I don't have/use vapor barrier)


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

InertiaMan said:


> Did you get only the sleeping bag, or the full sleepover set?
> View attachment 961906


That's it! mine's a little stained though.


----------



## BigDweeb (Dec 2, 2005)

InertiaMan said:


> In its simplest form, that's basically it. For years, in mild conditions (say 40F or above?) I always found myself sleeping on my pad, with my conventional down bag fully unzipped, spread open and pulled over me. It was more comfortable, because you can rotate, shift around, raise a knee, etc under the "cover". But it was flawed: the hood would often line up in the wrong spot over your face, etc.
> In the past 5 years or more, the ultralight thru-hiker crowd started converting to quilts and various manufacturers have refined the designs. Part of their motivation was to save weight: no wasted fabric or compressed insulation underneath you.
> My personal favorite, the Katabatic Gear Palisade, uses some optional clips to attach the quilt (or not) to the sleeping pad. You tie a couple cords (semi-permanently) around your pad to receive the clips, and then you have three "modes" which have worked for me from 20F to 60F:
> 1) Quilt is free floating, not attached, just pulled over you. This works to about 40F or 35F for me. In warmer (50F+) conditions you naturally tend to stick a leg out to dissipate heat, or leave more of your torso extended above the quilt, etc.
> ...


Yes - all of this. Saved me a bunch of typing.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

alaskamatt said:


> I picked up the North Face Cat's Meow this summer as a gift. I have to say it's really a nice bag. Used it down to 25-30F on a multi night trip without issue. Very pleased with the pack down size and weight. With our wet weather I appreciate the synthetic insulation as with down by night two things are wet (I don't have/use vapor barrier)


Hola Alaskamatt,

I used a Cat´s Meow before my Spark and it´s an amazing sleeping bag at a fair price... but it takes a lot of space and it´s not very light 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess it's all relative. At 2.5lbs and a compression sack I found it very agreeable. Then most of my gear is 4 season for alaska so my other bag is -20 and I don't even want to know what it weighs!! Haha.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

InertiaMan said:


> Part of their motivation was to save weight: no wasted fabric or compressed insulation underneath you...


This is what sold me on the quilts a few years back. I have an EE Epiphany 30 deg cuben fiber in wide/long at 1lb. I have slept comfortably down to 25 deg with my base layer and I would slip it into an emergency bivy if I thought temp could fall below that, but honestly I don't want to be sleeping outside when its that cold anyways (not my idea of fun). I see Tim no longer sells the Epiphany or any cf quilts for that matter, but his EE Enigma appears to have specs similar to the KG Palisade.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

alaskamatt said:


> I guess it's all relative. At 2.5lbs and a compression sack I found it very agreeable. Then most of my gear is 4 season for alaska so my other bag is -20 and I don't even want to know what it weighs!! Haha.


Hola Alaskamatt,

I agree with everything being relative... my Spark weights less than half and packs to 1.5l but I don´t usually bikepack in winter (at least in Patagonia). For autumn and Spring I carry a silk liner and wear warmer clothes if needed 

Saludos,
Federico


----------

